# Vacuum Sealers



## monty (Dec 17, 2005)

I am thinking about purchasing a vacuum sealer. How about some of you folks letting me know about your experiences with them. I have used borrowed machines for putting up a bunch of sausage for freezing and have used a few different machines on occasion to hold jerky but have never owned one. I think it is time I did. They can go from$89 to $899.  (and more!)
Let's hear it!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Monty,
     I fish a lot and I used to freeze the fish fillets in water. This was, of course, a great improvement over freezing them dry. Lots of people had told me about the vacum sealers but because of the expense, I kept putting the purchase off. I wish I hadn't. I finally broke down and bought a Food Saver Professional II. I think it was a little less than $300. I now freeze my fish in the vacum sealer and I've got to tell you that the fish are soo much better. The flavor is almost as good as if they were frozen fresh. Also, I use it to freeze meats (sepecials at the grocery) vegitables, fruits, soked meats (spare ribs taste like they just came out of the smoker) and also sausage and bacon. I really can't say enough about the method and the model I have, which is about two years old now, has worked without a flaw. So far as I'm concerned, its the only way to go.


Fl Bill


----------



## monty (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input, Bill. I have used them and been pleased but the expense and the uncertainty of so many models sort of had me overwhelmed. Now, was that Food Saver made by Tilia or does it carry another name? If I am going to invest a few bucks I like to be sure! Sounds like you have had excellent results with yours!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sir Monty, 
     You're right about two things. First they are a little expensive and also, I am indeed happy with mine. And yes, it is made by Telia. I would offer one other small input ..... right after I got mine, I ruined the sealing gasket. Without going into a lot of detail, it was a bone head thing and all my fault. Anyway, I called customer service and didn't even have to go through a menu. I was perfectly willing to pay for the seal but the lady I talked with said not problem. There was no charge (not even shipping) and I recieved the seal in two days. One other thig that I'm sure you have thought of ..... from your previous posts, I believe you process a lot of your own meats. I used to do the same and I know what it is to put a beef, pork, deer vegies, fruit or what ever up. And I know what freezer burn is. I'll gauarntee you that if you process it right, and eat it in a reasonable time, you will have zero freezer burn and the food will taste much better. I have eatten beef that had been in the freezer for over a year vacum sealed and it was still delicious. I know that there are probably several good quality models to choose from but I highly recommend the one I have. It really works well. Good luck in your selection. 


Fl. Bill


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks again, Bill. Credit card in hand I will be placing my order through Tilia soon! Just wanted to be sure. That was the brand I was sort of looking at over the others as well as the ones in the discount stores. That's why I threw out the post and I'll be darned I hit paydirt first shot!
Most sincere thanks! 
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 18, 2005)

Brother Monty,
     You're sincerely welcome! And Merry Christmas!


Fl. Bill


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2005)

Tilia puts out a lot of different models of the FoodSaver. You can check out their website FoodSaver and see the various models.  I have been wanting a FoodSaver and the Bride came home from Costco yesterday and said that they had them on sale. She didn't know what kind I wanted so she didn't buy one. Guess I'll have to swing by there and check it out and maybe put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks, Dutch! I have visited that site a number of times and usually just to hem and haw. I will make up my mind right after the first of the year and call it my birthday gift to me. 
BTW, you remember the thread where the smokers of supposedly the same model and such were actually quite different in quality at Wally World? I was on the phone with a friend last night who has a FoodSaver II that she junked. Bought it at Wally World and first one worked for two sessions and died. Got it exchanged for another and that died in a few months. I will buy directly from the website, thank you.  So, you might consider the same thing and pass up Costco. They're not much different from Wally World in my eyes. Then there is the coworker whose son bought a paint ball gun of excellent name and supposed quality which blew up on him day one. Strike three for Wally World!
Monty


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Fla Bill here's sending back wishes of a wonderful and joyous Christmas to you and yours!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2005)

Monty, FoodSaver also markets the GameSaver Food Vacuuming System that is sold by Cabela's.  Click on Cabela's and it will take you to the FoodSaver page.

Cabela's 

Your right about Wally's World. The way they get the manufactures to build cheap merchantdise for their store, we would be better off spending the hard earned green somewheres else. Wally has pretty good deals on the food side of the business though.


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 18, 2005)

$89.99 plus 20% off at Kohl's

I'm sure the pricier ones have great features, but I just didnt need them.

2 years and sucks good as the first day :)

the key (with any Foodsaver) keep the juice out of the pump

Heres my trick.

When Vacu sealing, put a peice of paper towel in there at the end (use a bit longer bag).  Keeps the juice from getting in the pump.

So after you seal it, you now have a vacu sealed bag (a little bigger than needed) with a rolled up paper towel at one end.

Now take your sealed package, and lay the paper towel portion so that the slicer bar would cut right below where the towel ends.

Set to "Seal Only" and press down.  If you were to open the saver here, the paper towel section of the ba g would be sealed on both sides of the towel. Slide the slder bar across, and the paper towel section is now removed, but the seal you just made became the new "end" to the bag.

I know it sounds confusing, but those of you withm a saver probably know what I mean.


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent tip, Chi Bill! I understand the process completely! I have used borrowed machines of various makes and models but have never actually owned one and I figured it was time to loosen up and get my own. What better place to get a line on what everybody thinks about them than here? I have not been disappointed with the response!
Thanks again!
Monty


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone looked into the commercial sealers?

I was looking at some before except I can not find one for less than $1500


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 8, 2006)

My wife bought me a Black and Decker from Wally World and I must say that overall it is a fine machine, but there are enough annoyances about it that I would recommend saving your pennies for the Food Saver brand.

Quite often, my unit will appear to have sealed something, and then the next day, the bag is limp and there is a ton of air in there.

Could be the unit, could be the bags.  I don't know which one yet, but as a recommendation I would say that you should just stay away from the Black and Decker model.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 8, 2006)

AJ,you might have better luck staying away from Wally World,I know they have lower prices on things but my experience is most of what they sell is of lower quality.Ive learned the hard way if you want equipment go ahead and put out some money and get a item that will last.


----------



## monty (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses and the great info folks! I plan to buy my vacuum sealer from the Tilia website. That is the best move, I believe. And David, you are right on about Wally World! Just had another bad experience there with Wrangler Jeans! Same thing. Poor quality with a great label!
Monty


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 14, 2006)

I set out to buy the biggest bad machine they made,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , but made an impluse buy from Wally World.  Mine is a Food Saver, I think around 120 bucks, and I must say it works great.  I have used around 30 of the small rolls and about 10 of the larger ones without flaw.  

Someone mentioned bag leaks, I had the same problem, and came to find out the jerky I was sealing had some very dry and sharp corners that would eventually let the air in.  Hope this helps.  BEAR


----------



## monty (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input, Bear! I have decided to buy a Food Saver as well and will purchase from Tilia. Trying to make up my mind just which model. Most everyone has agreed that the Tilia Food Saver line is about the best for non commercial use. So that's where I am going.
Don't have to be too quick about it. I am planning on about fifty meat chickens this year and that's a bit of freezer space. Will have a machine in place then.
I like the looks of your wood splitter. I have a Troy Bilt 27 ton job for my warmth here in Vermont. I live on ten private acres surrounded by thousands more acres of woods! Lotsa game and plenty of elbow room! Good to see you on board. If you haven't already done so please hop over and register on the gardening site. Hope it goes as well as this one!
Thanks again!
Monty


----------



## okie from muskogee (Jan 18, 2006)

I was just looking at a Cabela's catalog and saw the CG15 vacuum sealer
for $399.00 . That is $100.00 more than this dealer http://vacuum-sealer-bags.com/vacuum_sealers.htm


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I just got me the Foodsaver V2440 model. I've been so busy with both jobs lately that I have had a chance to play with it!!  :(  Maybe the wife will let me play with it on Saturday AFTER I hang her pictures, install the TWO doggie doors for our TWO new dogs and rearrange thing in the garage. And I hope to fire up the smoker on Sunday.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 31, 2006)

funny thing is i never seen this thread before untill today, and 2 days ago i purchased the foodsaver.  its nice to see i made a solid choice.  they had the premiere model with canisters for 118 at sams club.  not a bad buy from what ive seen around.  i havent used it on anything wet yet but i like the idea of the papertowel idea, im sure i would have been mad the first time i messed up my pump when trying to vaccume beer or something.


----------



## pg (Feb 24, 2006)

I recently purchased a commercial grade, stainless unit from Weston Supply. They are a supplier of commercial meat processing equipment. The unit I purchased was a refurbished unit (model V33) which I received today. Too early to give a testimonial, but I packaged some sliced Jimmy Dean sausage and it did fine. Also looks like it's pretty flexible with what bags or rolls you use. If interested check them out at www.westonsupply.com. I ordered the unit last Sunday and received it the following Friday, came with a variety pack of bags. Price was $159.95 plus shipping. Looks like a new unit. 30 day warranty.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW that looks like a smoking good deal!!!!! i wish i would of found that deal before i purchased mine.

nice find.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 12, 2006)

Picked up the 2480 Food Saver at Sam's last weekend.  Still selling for $118.00.  Sealed up some burgers and a chuck roast and it sure did work nice.  Like the tip from Chi Bill about the reseal to get rid of the paper towel.  Will try that on my next go round. :P


----------



## aardvarknav (Jul 13, 2006)

If you do a comparison review of food savers on the internet, the Black and Decker gets good ratings, but their bags are rated pretty low.  The reviews recommend using the Tilia bags with it.  I got a Black and Decker unit for my son-in-law for last Christmas and told him about the bags.  He says it does a very good job if you use the right bags.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 13, 2006)

i have  had the same one as cajunsmoker for a little while now and have not had one problem with it.  i did hear the same thing about black and decker, i just wasnt sure about them.  

before that i used my.........oops family oriented web site :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 13, 2006)

The last time Sam bought a two roll box of the 11 inch bag material  for the FoodSaver, she bought them at Tuesday Morning for about half of what she would have paid elsewhere. She also bought the 8X8 marinating container for half price too.


----------

